# Preamplificador RIAA para cápsulas cristal / cerámicas.



## Leon Elec (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Estoy con un proyecto de restauración de un Winco con cápsulas cerámicas y no logro encontrar un pre amplificador RIAA para cápsulas cerámicas. Todas las que encuentro son magnéticas para el tipo de imán móvil. En tal desesperación he armado uno transistorizado pero no consigo nunca la amplificación correcta de los graves.

¿Alguno tendrá un circuito para armar uno para cápsulas cerámicas?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2015)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwjivLiXqOvJAhVBh5AKHT4KAn4Q_AUIBigB


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 20, 2015)

Eso lo hice. No soy un novato haragán, y se que es más rápido encontrar las cosas en la web que esperar a que te contesten. Son todos para cápsulas magnéticas de imán móvil. Te das cuenta por su poca impedancia que tiene en la entrada.

Vuelvo a pasar por aquí, porque encontré algo. Es de plaquetodo el número 154 donde tiene un pre amplificador para varios tipos de entradas. Entre ellas, la que estoy buscando.

Lo dejo aquí por si alguien más lo necesita.
En cuanto termine de hacer las pruebas, comentaré si valió la pena el circuito.

http://www.plaque-todo.com.ar/listas/Libro6.htm

Abrazos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2015)

Al preamplificador para cápsula magnética ponele 2 o 3 MegOhms en serie con la entrada.

http://sound.whsites.net/project06.htm
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/385729/ _Bajar todos a la misma carpeta 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/preamplificador-texas-14609/#post1071424


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al preamplificador para cápsula magnética ponele 2 o 3 MegOhms en serie con la entrada. . . .


Las ecualizaciones RIAA para cápsula magnética y cerámica son distintas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2015)

¿ Un Winco lo notará ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Un Winco lo notará ?



La salida del Winco yo la mandaba directa a entrada de línea y nadie se quejaba.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 20, 2015)

La fidelidad del winco era tal,que le agregaban un condensador en paralelo,con el fonocaptor,para limitar esos agudos hirientes que producia.


Saludos.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 21, 2015)

Lo mío es nostalgia. Por eso estoy restaurando el winco.
Las cápsulas cerámicas son una porquería; eso lo sabemos todos; pero como dije antes es por nostalgia. Algún día me podré comprar una bandeja respetable con una cápsula magnética.

Espero que en esta semana, pueda hacer las pruebas con dicho circuito de plaquetodo. Estoy seguro que no va a ser la gran cosa; pero seguro que será mejor que las que he armado.


----------



## magomac (Dic 21, 2015)

Acá hay un clásico, bajo ruido y barato.
suerte..

slds.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 21, 2015)

Muchas gracias. Lo voy a probar.
Es igual a uno que probé pero los valores de los condensadores y resistencias son diferentes.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 31, 2015)

Bueno, aquí hay un comentario muy particular así que daré por cerrado este tema.

Cristal y cerámica.

Basadas en el efecto piezoléctrico, no tienen ni imanes ni bobinas. Son las más baratas y su calidad es sumamente pobre. *La propia respuesta del material hace que no se requiera corrección*, ya que su respuesta decae a razón de entre 6 y 12dB/oct a partir de una determinada frecuencia que suele estar alrededor de 300Hz. Vemos que no cumple ni de lejos con los 0.1dB de precisión que establecen las normas..

Su nivel de voltaje a la salida es muy alto, generalmente requieren una amplificación de entre 20 y 30dB. No nos vamos a ocupar de ellas porque no merece la pena, ni siquiera encajan en los zócalos estándar.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/correccionRIAA/CorreccionRIAA.html

Abrazos muchachos y gracias por la ayuda de todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La salida del Winco _*yo la mandaba directa a entrada de línea y nadie se quejaba*_.


  ​

En realidad no es tan así, supo haber cápsulas de buena calidad que si requerían compensación.
Yo trabajé con unas cápsulas Philips que no tenían mucho que envidiar de las de imán móvil.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 1, 2016)

Bueno, me quedó picando y no logro darme por vencido.
En febrero trataré de diseñar algo que se me ocurrió.

Quiero hacer un pasabanda para las frecuencias graves y amplificarlas. Luego irá a la segunda etapa de amplificación.
También, haré un By pass antes del filtro pasabanda y la enviaré a la segunda etapa de amplificación. La idea es amplificar solos los graves para luego unirla con los agudos que vienen ya con bastante potencia desde la cápsula.
Veremos que sale de esta experimentación.


----------

